# Software update P420 for the 811?



## scottss810 (Jul 11, 2006)

I realize that the 811 is fading away, but since live pretty close to the transmission towers for most of the OTA stuff in the DFW area it works for me. Just wandering what the new software update does? I've found that the unit has been pretty stable for me, I have noticed that if I watch OTA channels for a long period of time when I switch back to satellite I get the smart card not authorized for this unit, so I have to do a soft reboot ,and all is well. Still much better than the software when the unit first came out. I guess since I own both my 811's I'm going to get my moneys worth out of these units.

Thanks!


----------

